# Shalimar bridge 9/10/2017



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Got some spanish and mangrove snapper with a buddy on live shrimp today over at Shalimar Bridge. It was a great day and lots of fun for my friend who is new to the area.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice catch!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, nice job dude! Good looking Mangroves.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice catch!!! I'm from Bham but lived in Pensacola for a several yrs not long ago. I found my way around to several fishing spots but never heard of Shalimar bridge. I like bridge and pier fishing. Would love to try that spot. Planning a trip down for my bday in a couple wks. Help a fish starved sister out with a few directions. Pointers on what's working now would also be highly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fool4fishin said:


> Nice catch!!! I'm from Bham but lived in Pensacola for a several yrs not long ago. I found my way around to several fishing spots but never heard of Shalimar bridge. I like bridge and pier fishing. Would love to try that spot. Planning a trip down for my bday in a couple wks. Help a fish starved sister out with a few directions. Pointers on what's working now would also be highly appreciated! THANKS!


Live shrimp, jigs, and live bait in general. Spoons work as well but you need weights to get down far enough to reach the fish. The bridge is on HW 85 in Shalimar, FL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

*Shalimar*

Hey, thanks. I found it on the map....can't miss it. I'm singing Shalimar's hit "Make that move right now baby!" That song might be a little before your time. LOL!
Anyway, looking forward to trying the new spot.:thumbup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cynoscion27 said:


> Live shrimp, jigs, and live bait in general. Spoons work as well but you need weights to get down far enough to reach the fish. The bridge is on HW 85 in Shalimar, FL.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


What size jig head and hook size did you use to "get down to the fish"?

Thanks for your help!


----------

